# Employment Contract in FreeZone



## suhaz (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi All,

I am from India and I recently received a job of a software engineer in a semi-government organization in Dubai.
They asked me to send them the scanned copies of my passport and photograph. They also send me a note saying that they have started processing my employment contract and has given a tentative date of joining as 15th January 2012. 

It would be of great help if any of you could throw me some light into the 
visa processing like 
1. How long will it take to get a employment contract in the free zone?
2. I had a German Visa earlier and its printed/glue-ed to my passport.
Isn't it necessary to do the same in Dubai also?

Thanks in advance,
Suhaz


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

If they gave you a start date then they plan on having it done by then. Once they have everything it should not take much more than a week. Before you come in you will get a work permit (work visa), which they should send you, or you possibly (less likely )pick up on arrival at airport. After you arrive you start the process to get the actual residence visa (which is stamped in your passport). You will be required to do a medical check after arrival and then they will process your residency.


----------



## suhaz (Dec 12, 2011)

I received a mail few hours earlier saying that the company has filed for my employment visa online and it will be ready in 5-7 days. Once its ready, they will mail it to me.
And they said the employment visa will be stamped at the airport

They have also asked me to bring UAE embassy attested educational certificates of mine.
Can I get it attested even before getting the visa?

She also mentioned about the medical test and residence permit
Does that means that I can only rent a apartment once my residence permit is obtained?


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

government department is the slowest process one can imagine....

You will join on 15th january 2012 on visit visa.
they will give you the offer letter - hard copy on (lets say 12th February 2012)
you will go for medical test with it as well... submit your copy of degree...

Once you get the medical report clear... Contract will com in last week of February 2012 ....
lets make it 1st week of march 2012....

your visa will get released in 3rd week of March (or lets make it end of march)...

your visa will get stamped in mid April 2012... 
this delay is because sometimes people do not submit the attested degrees on time.... 

your probation period starts from the date of contract (not from the day you have joined)...

so you will not the any auto loan before May/ June 2012...


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

suhaz said:


> I received a mail few hours earlier saying that the company has filed for my employment visa online and it will be ready in 5-7 days. Once its ready, they will mail it to me.
> And they said the employment visa will be stamped at the airport
> 
> *they are sending you an e-visit visa copy which will be stamped in the passport on arrival...
> ...


*
Yes you need visa to rent an apartment*


----------

